

Some disasters attributable to bad numerical computing - Rod
http://www.ima.umn.edu/~arnold/disasters/

======
Anon84
One of the mars probes crashed due to an error converting from Imperial to
Metric.

<http://www.cnn.com/TECH/space/9909/30/mars.metric.02/>

~~~
eru
Imperial should not fly to Mars. (And even Metric could be made a lot better.
For example Boltzmann's constant should really be 1 instead of the value that
we get because the unit of temperature has such a strange definition.)

------
ojbyrne
I'm sure there's more. E.g.
<http://www.softwareqatest.com/qatfaq1.html#FAQ1_3>

